# Advice Please!



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I know pics for the forum have to be 60kb or thereabouts.

Using Sony picturegear. Anybody know how many pixels equal this? Save me resizing, saving, checking etc.

Thanks


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the 60K max is only for the "attached image" file attachments to a post. If your linking with the IMG facility they can be as big as you want.

Don't know about the sony stuff.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> the 60K max is only for the "attached image" file attachments to a post. If your linking with the IMG facility they can be as big as you want.
> 
> Don't know about the sony stuff.


 I know PG. Just less haasle to use the forum's facilities at the mo.

Cheers


----------

